# Schriftgrösse verändern in Winamp



## Pravasi (6. Juni 2011)

*Schriftgrösse verändern in Winamp*

Hi,
probiere grade Winamp aus und bin eigentlich ganz angetan davon
Nur: Die Schrift in der Medienbibliothek ist mir definitiv ne Nummer zu klein.
Für die Playlist z.B. ist diese ja einstellbar,aber ausgerechnet für die Bibliothek nicht...
Weiss da jemand was?


----------



## ghostadmin (6. Juni 2011)

*AW: Schriftgrösse verändern in Winamp*

Mache doch einfach da den Hacken rein, zumindest bei mir funktioniert das so.


----------

